# 3 D printed stuff



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 18, 2015)

This video is less than 2 minutes long and is well worth a watch




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ppear-grow-just-like-real-plants-flowers.html


post some more please

*3 d printed skull





 *

*Very Pretty



 *

"*Mazzo di Fiori"  by Joshua Harker*
*


 *


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 22, 2015)

*3d printing takes street art to a whole other level*




*T REX



 *


----------



## peche (Jan 23, 2015)

3D printing scares me the sh*t out… havent read about it
I wonder how wxpensive those  prints are…!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 23, 2015)

Amazing arent they.

Ill find some info. i dont know enough to write about it with any authority.

Look at this.... printed in one piece..amazing...... aaaaaaand it works







*3 D printing at CES 2015


http://www.tctmagazine.com/ces-2015



*

*3d Printed with moving parts

*
4 minute long vid. It is worth finding 4 mins to watch this.* 




http://www.3ders.org/articles/20130225-3d-printing-moving-parts-in-one-hit.html*


Almost frightening definitely very exciting.   Where will this tech take us ?


----------



## krusha03 (Jan 23, 2015)

peche said:


> 3D printing scares me the sh*t out… havent read about it
> I wonder how wxpensive those  prints are…!



Material wise really cheap, a kilo of filament is <$50. So if there is 50g of plastic it would be <2.5$. It takes time though and rarely does the product look like the pictures that @CAPSLOCKSTUCK posts. In reality it would need some post processing and it would look more like this:










But it makes awesome R2D2 like sounds


----------



## 64K (Jan 23, 2015)

3D printed handgun that actually fires a bullet












I guess a terrorist could sneak one on board a plane. Scary thought.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 23, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> It takes time though and rarely does the product look like the pictures




Yep i should think it probably takes ages, the materials need time to cool or the weight would deform them for one thing.

No doubt the process and materials used will improve.

I think the fact the threaded nut and bolt actually works and was made in one piece is amazing . The void between the screw surfaces must be pretty small and accurately done. Its nothing like the traditional process to manufacture a nut and bolt in steel for example.

Cutting edge

equipment/software
materials
techniques
skills
applications



A lot of them are artworks and stunning to look at and that is before your brain tries to figure out how it could be done.

A 3 d printed spanner was manufactured on the ISS the other day, then they used it. Remarkable.

The potential is amazing.

post some more stuff here when you find it and we can watch this tech develop.    I wonder what the military are doing with it for example.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 23, 2015)

Those prints are brilliant. Building a nes box with a raspberry pi in an old nes box. Always wanted to build one in a famicon case but can't find any. Wonder if I could get a to scale one printed?


----------



## krusha03 (Jan 23, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Yep i should think it probably takes ages, the materials need time to cool or the weight would deform them for one thing.
> 
> No doubt the process and materials used will improve.
> 
> I think the fact the threaded nut and bolt actually works and was made in one piece is amazing . The void between the screw surfaces must be pretty small and accurately done. Its nothing like the traditional process to manufacture a nut and bolt in steel for example.



I have only used the Makerbot at my uni for my thesis and they can only print with one filament at a time so printing that in one piece would not be possible. What printer was it printed with? Also takes time is relative, i mean for a more complex part it may take few hours but i still if the shape is complex it would be much quicker than using CNC. That is where additive manufacturing (3d printing, injection moulding, electro forming etc.) will be really useful in the future



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> A 3 d printed spanner was manufactured on the ISS the other day, then they used it. Remarkable.
> 
> The potential is amazing.
> 
> post some more stuff here when you find it and we can watch this tech develop.    I wonder what the military are doing with it for example.



NASA has produced and tested 3D printed rocket engine parts using SLS.


ste2425 said:


> Those prints are brilliant. Building a nes box with a raspberry pi in an old nes box. Always wanted to build one in a famicon case but can't find any. Wonder if I could get a to scale one printed?



You can design your own case in CAD and send it to be 3D printed for you


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 23, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> NASA has produced and tested 3D printed rocket engine parts using SLS.




That is super impressive.

I hope other members with experience of this can find the time to post on here. 
What is the potential for soldered parts to be incorporated into plastic components for example.

Im thinking DIY PCB's, no im not,    im dreaming   DIY PCB's.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 23, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> You can design your own case in CAD and send it to be 3D printed for you



Awesome, watch this space.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 23, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I have only used the Makerbot at my uni for my thesis




These are £ 4,500.00 in the UK

these models look pretty good is it the one you used?













watch the vid, the models are high quality.


----------



## krusha03 (Jan 23, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> These are £ 4,500.00 in the UK
> 
> these models look pretty good is it the one you used?



Nah I have used Makerbot Replicator (5th generation)



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> That is super impressive.
> 
> I hope other members with experience of this can find the time to post on here.
> What is the potential for soldered parts to be incorporated into plastic components for example.
> ...



There is on going reasearch for printing electronics (some want to do it with EEE parts even) as well. And there was a kickstarter project for printing PCBs


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 23, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> a kickstarter project for printing PCBs




that link is very cool. Anyone interested in PCs would be interested in seeing the potential there im sure.


----------



## 64K (Jan 23, 2015)

NASA emails a wrench to the Space Station

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/research/news/3Dratchet_wrench/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 23, 2015)

*3 D printed car parts






 


*
and so was this







Cool or what  ?

.......................................................................................................................


*3D printed house...*.


Do you have      $ 5,000.00   or  £ 2,790.00          and an overwhelming urge to live in China,


http://www.theguardian.com/technology/video/2014/apr/29/3d-printer-builds-houses-china-video


3 D printed concrete.....                      .WOW

....................................................................................................


*3D printed 1914 Coney Island Diarama





 *


......................................................................................

*DIY*


http://www.3dfuture.com.au/2011/11/botmill-glider-3d-printer-fully-assembled/

and












.........................................................................


*3D printed body parts



*
If you need an extra nose or a 3rd and Final Frontear      (get it  ? )  print your own.    Michael Jackson would have loved this.


----------



## erocker (Jan 25, 2015)

Use the edit button to amend a current post instead of double posting.

Thank you.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 27, 2015)

*Beam me up Scotty

*

Teleporting objects using a 3D printer , video is 3 minutes and 39 seconds long if time is an issue.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...cation-just-like-Star-Trek-s-transporter.html


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 28, 2015)

*3 D printed Body Armour 
*
a short piece to read and a good, short vid

http://www.wired.com/2014/07/3-d-printed-body-armor-thats-made-of-yarn-but-can-stop-a-knife/ 


*Someone Built A 3D-Printed Kayak *

*http://www.coolthings.com/3d-printed-kayak/*


yes it took ages to print. Read the short article then theres a vid.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 31, 2015)

A 3D printed 6 d shape

*The Calabi -Yau Manifold crystal*

http://theawesomer.com/photos/2009/12/121309_calabi_2.jpg








here is a picture of the same shape in 2 d


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Why buy clothes when you can print them?
http://www.cnet.com/news/airwolf-3d-prints-an-entire-outfit-at-ces-to-show-off-its-latest-printers/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 2, 2015)

*3D printed Dolls House Furniture




*


----------



## mroofie (Feb 2, 2015)

Hoping for a future where you could print your hardware :0


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 2, 2015)

mroofie said:


> Hoping for a future where you could print your hardware :0



i think we discussed it a bit earlier ...printed pcb's    brilliant eh !


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 2, 2015)

_"3D Printed RC Car Tops 30mph On Rubber-Band Power

This amazing machine comes to us via DesignBoom.com, and is the work of Max Greenberg, Sameer Yeleswarapu, and Ian Cullimore. Dubbed “Cirin,” the car was designed for Formula E racing at the Art Center College of Design in Pasadena, CA. Battery power operates the steering and braking systems and a Tactic radio system controls the car, but propulsion power is derived entirely from energy stored in a wound rubber band that measures sixteen feet long before winding. Top speed exceeds 30mph, and the car can travel a few hundred feet per run. SolidWorks was used for the mechanical design, and the unique, organic-looking chassis was created using Rhino and T-Spline programs.  Design team member Max Greenberg explains, “We drew inspiration from mid 1950’s formula 1 cars as well as the truss structures found inside the bones of a bird’s wing. These structure are both light and rigid, ideal properties for the car we wanted to design.” It shows–this thing is beautiful."_





_"You can bet a power drill is used to wind that rubber band. Doing it by hand would take for-ev-er."






"Granted, there’s no suspension to clutter the design, but it sure does look sleek. The chassis was 3D-printed using a laser-sintered nylon powder material. There’s no way such an intricate design could be constructed as a single piece using injection molding techniques."_






_"Aluminum bevel gears transfer rubber band power to the axle. If the tires look familiar, it’s because they’re Pro-Line Ions."_






_"This exploded view shows the carbon-fiber tube that runs down the car’s center. The tube withstands the tension of the tightly wound rubber band, so all the chassis has to do is support the weight of the car."_

http://www.rccaraction.com/blog/2015/01/31/3d-printed-rc-car-tops-30mph-on-rubber-band-power/
_
_


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 3, 2015)

*3 D Printed Housekey       
*
could be a life saver or a house breaker


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## xfia (Feb 5, 2015)

that bike looks really awesome


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 5, 2015)

is there a 3d printed computer yet?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 7, 2015)

*Sculpt in the air...........  *2min 20 sec video and well worth a watch.
*
This really is quite a remarkable product ...open your mind for applications  !!
*
3d pen for drawing, i like this a lot. I doubt i could use it but it looks ace.
*












The 3 Doodler










*
i know what i want for xmas  ( definitely not one of her trees !)


----------



## Drone (Feb 11, 2015)

*Fibonacci Sculptures











vimeo

*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 12, 2015)

*1,918,416      3D Triangles*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 24, 2015)

MakerBot donated to a project that built a prosthetic hand with fingers that can be controlled by wrist movements.


What a great kid.       I bet his Mum +  Dad were crying.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 2, 2015)

*Rapidly Embed 3D Circuitry *

*







*





Rapidly design novel devices, such as 3D printed antennas, electromagnetic coils, or stack ICs in ways that were previously impossible. Eliminate wire harnesses by combining them with 3D traces.

No longer are you limited to planar PCBs - now you can design the electronics to fit your part, rather than designing the part around the electronics.


CT Scan of 55 Timer, showing connections to Embedded Chip






More here   http://www.voxel8.co/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 10, 2015)

Ridged glass channels liquid into grooves to let astronauts enjoy a cocktail in zero gravity

Zero Gravity Cocktail Project in California is developing the 'glass'
It has carefully positionedgrooves to keep liquid in the drinking vessel
Ridges act to guide liquid towards a drinker's mouth in zero gravity 
3D printed cup can be pre-ordered on Kickstarter from $400 (£263)
It's intended for astronauts and one day, space tourists and colonists
Ultimate aim it to 3D print a version on the International Space Station 







The start-up chose to 3D print the cup so the complicated design can be refined quickly – with each design taking around 15 hours to print. Because there is already a printer on the ISS, the idea is that glasses could be printed off straight away, without the need to transport the delicate vessels


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 10, 2015)

night.fox said:


> is there a 3d printed computer yet?




How about a 3d printed 3d printer?  Then you could turn around and sell them.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Mar 11, 2015)

HossHuge said:


> How about a 3d printed 3d printer?  Then you could turn around and sell them.



thats even cooler  a 3d printer 3d printed lol


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 11, 2015)

After surrounding the subject in a dome of 60 to 80 DSLR cameras, they are then triggered to take a picture simultaneously, creating a complete 360 degree image.










Using a 'sandstone printing method' the printer lays down a fine layer of gypsum powder, also known as calcium sulphate, to which a binding agent and dye is added.

This process is then repeated thousands of times to construct the lifelike models.










http://captureddimensions.com/


----------



## peche (Mar 11, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


>



Every girl dream?


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 11, 2015)

peche said:


> Every girl dream?


And every guys nightmare: "Honey do I look fat on that cake?"


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 11, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> And every guys nightmare: "Honey do I look fat on that cake?"








Spoiler


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 18, 2015)

25-100 times faster: Revolutionary 3D-printing technology announced


 



Instead of printing an object layer-by-layer, which leads to incredibly slow speeds as well as a weak overall structure similar to that of shale, this new
process harnesses light as a way to cure the resin, and oxygen as an inhibiting agent, to print in true 3-dimensional fashion.






http://rt.com/usa/241453-liquid-printing-system-faster/


More on the science behind it

http://3dprint.com/51566/carbon3d-clip-3d-printing/


----------



## twilyth (Mar 25, 2015)

Not sure if this was already covered - printing from resin






> *TOWERING MOVE*  A little Eiffel Tower rises from goopy resin in just one hour, thanks to a new 3-D printing method that manipulates ultraviolet light and oxygen to create detailed objects.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Need a new car?
http://www.msn.com/en-au/motoring/n...inted-car/ar-AAa0KPz?ocid=mailsignout#image=1
Gotta be better than the cardboard car made in Russia, although it's as ugly as .....

Seriously, I reckon Homer Simpson can design a better car


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 26, 2015)

Epic......It features " high strength and toughness".

Handy when you are going 24mph.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow, just wow, some of the stuff they are making now with 3-D printers
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-04-01/3d-printing-impact-bigger-than-internet-expert-says/6365296


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 4, 2015)

WinSun China builds world's first 3D printed villa and tallest 3D printed apartment building




http://www.3ders.org/articles/20150118-winsun-builds-world-first-3d-printed-villa-and-tallest-3d-printed-building-in-china.html

*ten 3D printed houses*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 28, 2015)

Wales-based artists Heather and Ivan Morison's deceptively heavy looking cube is based on the tetra kites developed by Alexander Graham Bell in the race towards manned flight.
It has been realised with cutting edge lightweight material - including 3D printed nylon connectors - allowing its 23,000 individual components to float across the sky as if weightless.
The Little Shining Man kite is made from carbon fibre rods, a hand-made composite fabric normally used for yacht sails and specially designed, 3-D printed nylon connectors.























VIDEO
http://www.morison.info/littleshiningman.html


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 21, 2015)

3d Printed Bridge











http://phys.org/news/2015-06-hype-3d-bridge-future.html


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 24, 2015)

3D printed 3D printer!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 24, 2015)

A New High-Res 3D Printer Can Print Objects Smaller Than Blood Cells

capable of creating 3D objects smaller than a red blood cell.






A team of researchers from South Korea’s Ulsan National Institute of Science and Technology, led by professor Park Jang-ung, have developed a new kind of 3D printing technique that works not unlike the color printer you have at home. Except that this electrohydrodynamic inkjet uses special inks that can be layered to form microscopic 3D shapes like arched bridges, zig-zag structures, and pillars.






The new 3D printing technique can actually create patterns as small as 0.001-millimeters in size. For comparison, a red blood cell measures in at 0.006 to 0.008-millimeters, so it’s actually capable of creating shapes too small for the naked human eye to see.

An obvious application of the new technology would be to further refine the 3D printing process to the point where objects have no visible layering or textures. They’d be—at least in theory—smooth to the touch as soon as they came off the printer. But a more immediate application involves using these new techniques for 3D printing electronic components and circuit boards, making it easier and faster to create, refine, and perfect prototypes.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 25, 2015)

Gas powered 3d printed supercar.....0-60 in 2 seconds
http://www.divergentmicrofactories.com/
It can go from 0-60mph in just two seconds, and weighs 90% less that traditional cars.

According to San Francisco firm Divergent Microfactories, the Blade is the first 3D printed supercar, and is created using a series of chassis parts held together by carbon rods - rather like a giant Lego kit.
Its 700-horsepower engine can use either compressed natural gas or gasoline, and altogether it weighs just 1400lbs - 90% less than some modern cars.






The Blade is made using a proprietary solution called a Node: a 3D-printed aluminum joint that connects pieces of carbon fiber tubing to make up the car's chassis.






This solves the problem of time and space by cutting down on the actual amount of 3D printing required to build the chassis and can be assembled in just minutes.
In addition to dramatically reducing materials and energy use, the weight of the Node-enabled chassis is up to 90% lighter than traditional cars, despite being much stronger and more durable.







Equipped with a 700-horsepower bi-fuel engine that can use either compressed natural gas or gasoline, Blade goes from 0-60 in about two seconds and weighs around 1,400 pounds.
Divergent Microfactories plans to sell a limited number of high-performance vehicles that will be manufactured in its own microfactory.
The goal is to put the platform in the hands of small entrepreneurial teams around the world, allowing them to set up their own microfactories and build their own cars and, eventually, other large complex structures.
These microfactories will make innovation affordable while reducing the health and environmental impacts of traditional manufacturing


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 14, 2015)

Lab 22 at Australia's CSIRO has added to the growing list of 3D-printed medical implants by designing and printing a replacement titanium sternum and rib cage for a 54-year-old cancer patient.






The sternum and rib cage features a complex geometry that means the flat and plate implants traditionally used for this part of the chest can come loose over time. For this reason, the surgical team at the Salamanca University Hospital in Spain thought a custom 3D-printed implant would be a better option for a Spanish man suffering from a chest wall sarcoma – a condition that had resulted in a cancerous tumor growing around his rib cage, requiring certain sections to be removed.








By using high resolution CT scans, Melbourne-based medical device company Anatomics, working with the patient's surgical team, was able to design an implant specifically customized to fit perfectly in the patient's chest. With the design in hand, the company turned to Lab 22, who printed the implant layer-by-layer using its AUD$1.3 million (US$920,000) Arcam electron beam metal 3D printer.

Once complete, the 3D-printed sternum and partial rib cage was couriered to Spain and implanted into the patient's chest. The implant was designed with pieces that went over the remaining bone and allowed them to be attached securely with screws.

The surgery was a success and the patient was discharged from hospital 12 days later.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 17, 2015)

MIT's new system can convert MRI scans into 3D printed medical models in a few hours

*



*

Over the last few years, there has been something of a 3D printing revolution within the world of academic hospitals, and from Brazil to China we’ve seen fantastic 3D printed surgical models that are used to greatly improve the chances of surgical success. These 3D printed models are usually based on CT or MRI scans to provide an accurate replica of the particular medical issue within the patient’s body, enabling surgeons to carefully prepare every step before cutting you open. While hitherto a time-consuming and complex 3D modeling process, researchers from MIT and Boston Children’s Hospital have just announced the completion of an efficient system for transforming MRI scans into 3D printable medical models within a matter of hours.

This new system will be completely described at the International Conference on Medical Image Computing and Computer Assisted Intervention in a few weeks from now, but it is already looking good. First author is graduate student Danielle Pace, studying electrical engineering and computer science at MIT. She spearheaded the development of the analysis software, while indispensable work was also done by Boston Children’s Hospital physicist Medhi Moghari, who developed procedures for optimizing scan precision. Cardiologist Andrew Powell is leading the clinical side of the study. Everything was funded by the Boston Children’s Hospital and Harvard Catalyst, which focused on clinical scientific innovations.

This new system is still under development – an evaluation study by seven cardiac surgeons is planned in the fall – but it is looking very good already. As project leader and professor of electrical engineering and computer science Polina Golland explained on the MIT website, this could make 3D printed surgical models common, rather than unique pieces. ‘Our collaborators are convinced that this will make a difference. The phrase I heard is that ‘surgeons see with their hands,’ that the perception is in the touch,’ she says.

To explain, MRI data consists of a series of cross sections of any 3D model – even human body parts. The result are a series of cross section photographs with lighter and darker regions being visible. Now the borders of these regions have always been difficult to precisely pinpoint for computer visions, and algorithms were usually not seen as reliable enough for generating precise models used by surgeons. While augmenting algorithms with generic models of, say, human hearts, could make them more precise, that does little when surgery on irregular hearts is necessary. In fact, it could make it worse.






*



*

So what use is MRI data when making 3D printable models? Well, designers have relied on these cross sections when manually making models, but that easily takes 10 hours or more. ‘They want to bring the kids in for scanning and spend probably a day or two doing planning of how exactly they’re going to operate,’ Golland says about surgical conventions. ‘If it takes another day just to process the images, it becomes unwieldy.’

But the solution developed by Pace and Golland takes a middle way. For each 3D model, a human expert is brought into identify boundaries in a few cross sections. That data is fed into the image algorithms, which takes over. The results were very good, even if the expert looks at about a ninth of the total area. Segmenting just 14 patches from a total of 200 cross sections was enough to get a 90 percent agreement rate. ‘I think that if somebody told me that I could segment the whole heart from eight slices out of 200, I would not have believed them. It was a surprise to us,’ Golland said. Remarkably, this method takes about an hour to generate amodel, with 3D printing taking just a few more.

While still under development, Golland believes that the algorithm’s performance might be improved by adding patches that run across cross sections. Alongside a couple of other innovations, this could be the key to accurate and quick 3D modeling and printing.

To test everything, a clinical study is set to take place, which will involve 10 patients who have already been treated in Boston. Their MRIs will be studied by seven surgeons, who will be given physical 3D prints, 3D models, and data and will use that to develop surgical plans. These, in turn, will be compared to the actual treatment methods used and will hopefully point out areas where this technique can benefit surgeons and improve success rates.

However, as one cardiac surgeon Sitaram Emani says, the prospects are good. ‘A 3-D model would indeed help. We have used this type of model in a few patients, and in fact performed ‘virtual surgery’ on the heart to simulate real conditions. Doing this really helped with the real surgery in terms of reducing the amount of time spent examining the heart and performing the repair,’ he says. ‘I think having this will also reduce the incidence of residual lesions — imperfections in repair — by allowing us to simulate and plan the size and shape of patches to be used. Ultimately, 3D-printed patches based upon the model will allow us to tailor prosthesis to patient.’ What’s more, these models make it far easier to explain surgeries to patients and families, as it gives them a better understanding of what’s coming. That alone would be a fantastic development.

3D Printing Applications


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 17, 2015)

This is all fine and dandy but if 3D printing is to take off they need to involve the porn industry.


----------



## Drone (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## peche (Oct 26, 2015)

3d printed  world is  insane ... isnt it!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 26, 2015)

And it is already starting to create a new problem







As the adoption of professional low-cost and home-based 3D printing widens, so do the quantities of plastic used toward it. While these quantities still pale in comparison to the enormous plastic consumption of truly mass manufactured products, in many ways 3D printing is rapidly transforming the possibility of creating new products into a a reason to consume even more plastic.

Before that happens, the 3eco project by studio TryeCo 2.0, wants to implement a serious program of plastic recycling finalised toward the production of high quality filaments. While TryeCo was one of the first design studios in Italy to seriously implement 3D printing technologies, this idea is not entirely new as several projects are already in place that aim to do just that.

Plastic and filament manufacturers are beginning to come to grips with one unalienable fact: as the demand for 3D printers and 3D printed parts increases, we are faced with a choice. Either increase the global use of new plastics, thus increasing pollution and the presence of C02 in the environment, or develop ways to produce high quality filaments and pellets from recycled plastic, thus effectively reducing the need for new plastic and the pollution that inevitably would ensue.


----------



## Drone (Oct 26, 2015)

Time for some 3D *bio*printing






Carnegie Mellon researchers hack off-the-shelf 3-D printer towards rebuilding the heart


----------



## peche (Oct 26, 2015)

well pullution is always here... i wish we could educate all mankind ... but there always will be all black sheep's that just don't care about it.....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 26, 2015)

3D printed self-loading revolver revealed: Washbear can fire eight .22 bullets and be made on ANY home 3D printer


The PM522 Washbear can fire up to 8 bullets between reloads, and is printed using a consumer 3D-printer.

The Washbear is made almost entirely of 3D-printed materials, using ABS plastic or nylon, but has incorporated detectable metal parts in attempts to comply with gun regulations.


















It features a removable pepperbox cylinder which is held in place by a pin, allowing the user to change between a six or eight-chamber cylinder.

Elastic bands are attached to the trigger, turning the cylinder and aligning the round once the cylinder is loaded. 

The cylinder moves into places as the trigger is pulled, and the striker pulls back as well, equipped with a flat roofing nail as the firing pin.

When the trigger is pulled all the way back, the striker moves forward and hits the round with the firing pin, says Fox.

For safety, the cylinder is moved off-center as the trigger returns to its resting position to prevent accidental firing.

Now that a safe working prototype has been created, Patrick has decided to release the files, the website says, and the design is available for download.

An elastic band spring, a metal firing pin, and steel rods are the only metal features of the design, which is otherwise made entirely from printed material.







here is the d/l so you can make one today, i wont, i hate guns, war  and warmongers.

http://www.jamesrpatrick.com/p/pm522-washbear-3d-printed-22lr-pistol.html


----------



## hat (Nov 26, 2015)

@pollution why can't you just grind it up and reuse it, that's what they do at the plastics place I work at... any bad parts that get scrapped get ground up and reused.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 4, 2015)

*The 3D printed electric car that can charge itself off a solar-powered house *

A fully-drivable 3D printed car is also helping do its bit for the environment, thanks to a U.S. government initiative.

The eco-friendly vehicle was built using newly-developed large-scale printing technology, and was designed to work together with an equally environmentally-friendly house.

Both the car and the house were created as part of an initiative by the U.S. Department of Energy’s Oak Ridge National Laboratory, in Tennessee











Experts at the laboratory wanted to develop a car and a house that could run together, using only sustainable energy.

The result is a vehicle that runs off a battery and a building which powers itself from a solar panel on the roof.

Surplus solar power is stored in batteries connected to the house, and the car parks on a wireless pad outside.











The platform allows for a two-way energy flow between the vehicle and the structure.

The car helps to power the house during peak usage hours, and the building’s solar panels work to charge the car’s battery when needed.

The project is called AMIE – Additive Manufacturing Integrated Energy – and it brings clean energy and large-scale 3D printing together to showcase how they can be used to create revolutionary new technologies.

http://web.ornl.gov/sci/eere/amie/











i love this stuff


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 12, 2016)

The first ever object to be 3D printed from ‘alien’ material has been unveiled Planetary Resources and 3D Systems today showcased a model of part of a spacecraft from meteorite metals found in Argentina






This spacecraft prototype was 3D printed from an asteroid that was pulverised, powdered and processed on 3D Systems’ ProX DMP 320 metals 3D printer.

The meteorite used for the print materials was sourced from the Campo Del Cielo, and is made up of iron, nickel and cobalt – similar materials to refinery grade steel.

The process involves using plasma to turn the meteorite into a cloud of vapour. This then creates metallic powder that can be extracted in a vacuum.

The ProX DMP 320 metals 3D printer, which is commercially available, was then used to lay down this metal ‘ink’ in layers to eventually build up a model.



















According to NASA research, of some 1,500 asteroids within easy reach from Earth, possibly 10 per cent have valuable mineral resources.

The first space prospecting missions could be launched from 2017, the company says, and extracting minerals could begin as early as 2020.

For its part Planetary Resources has already identified asteroids for exploitation using space telescopes place in orbit last year.

It plans to launch a small exploration satellite early next year, Lewicki said.

It estimates that the new space gold rush could need several billion dollars over the next 10-15 years.


----------



## xfia (Jan 20, 2016)

print or create?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 24, 2016)

Orbital ATK 
https://www.orbitalatk.com/

has successfully tested a 3D printed hypersonic engine combustor at Nasa Langley Research Centre in Virginia.
The breakthrough could lead to planes that can travel 3,425mph (5,500km/h) - 4.5 times the speed of sound.









The combustor was created through a manufacturing process known as powder bed fusion (PBF).http://www.lboro.ac.uk/research/amrg/about/the7categoriesofadditivemanufacturing/powderbedfusion/
In this, a layer of metal alloy powder is printed and a laser fuses areas of together based on the pattern fed into the machine by a software program.
As each layer is fused, a second is printed until the final product is complete. Any additional powder is removed and the product is polished.
The combustor was successfully put through a range of hypersonic flight conditions over the course of 20 days, including one of the longest duration propulsion wind tunnel tests ever recorded.









Orbital says one of the most challenging parts of the propulsion system, a scramjet combustion chamber.
This houses and maintains stable combustion within an extremely volatile environment.
The tests were, in part, to ensure that the PBF-produced part would be robust enough to be used in an aircraft.
'Additive manufacturing opens up new possibilities for our designers and engineers,' said Pat Nolan, Vice President and General Manager of Orbital ATK's Missile Products division of the Defense Systems Group.
'This combustor is a great example of a component that was impossible to build just a few years ago.


This successful test will encourage our engineers to continue to explore new designs and use these innovative tools to lower costs and decrease manufacturing time.'
The test at Langley was an important opportunity to challenge Orbital ATK's new combustor design, made possible only through 3D printing.
Complex geometries that once required multiple components can be simplified to a single, more cost-effective assembly.
But, since the components are built one layer at a time, it is now possible to design features and integrated components that could not be easily cast or otherwise machined.
The company could also someday used this technique on rocket parts.
Earlier this month, ATK was awarded a $47 million contract from the US Air Force to develop a solid rocket propulsion system prototype to support the Evolved Expendable Launch Vehicle (EELV) program.




Pratt and Whitney Demo gif


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 29, 2016)

3 D printing in glass











A method for 3 d printing in glass that uses cartridges heated to 1,000°C has been developed by researchers at Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT).The process owes very little to printing and is better understood as additive manufacturing, with layers of molten glass being slowly drizzled into shape through a nozzle.
Known as G3DP, the system was developed by MIT's Mediated Matter Group. Drawing from a chamber of molten glass heated to 1,000°C, the printer uses an alumina-zircon-silica nozzle to drizzle small layers to slowly build the glassware.












https://www.media.mit.edu/research/groups/mediated-matter


----------



## AsRock (Jan 29, 2016)

One thing about this 3D printed plastic stuff makes me wounder if you could make spare parts for some thing.



night.fox said:


> is there a 3d printed computer yet?



Computer case for ya .


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 29, 2016)

*International Space Station’s 3-D Printer*





it has been there for over 18 months

https://www.nasa.gov/content/international-space-station-s-3-d-printer


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2016)

New research replicates a folding human brain in 3-D










read here


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 3, 2016)

3 D printed food

Based on the so-called smoothfood concept, the idea for the project came up in 2011/12 and has aroused a great interest among the public. Due to the consequences of e.g. dementia, cancer or stroke, people can be permanently dependent on mashed food that often implies loss of appetite or could even lead to malnutrition.






Meals can be enriched with the necessary nutrients and adapted depending on the health, nutritional deficiencies or choice of portion size, so that an appropriate and balanced supply is guaranteed. The enrichment and monitoring of actual food intake is controlled via software.

The complex printing process is based on jet printing and requires defined viscosity properties to assure best printing results. While freshly produced and strained food material is transported into the print head, the necessary gelling system and any required nutrient is added into the material.


----------



## xvi (Feb 3, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Orbital ATK
> https://www.orbitalatk.com/
> 
> has successfully tested a 3D printed hypersonic engine combustor at Nasa Langley Research Centre in Virginia.
> The breakthrough could lead to planes that can travel 3,425mph (5,500km/h) - 4.5 times the speed of sound.


Basically a ramjet? It'd need assistance getting up to speed. Pretty interesting though.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 7, 2016)

*3D Scanning of a Gladiator Skeleton*
@rtwjunkie 

*







*

*http://3dprint.com/116934/gladiators-in-britain/*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 12, 2016)

3  d printed Lawnmower

Hans Fouche
has developed a garage-sized 3D printer capable of printing very large objects at speeds which are leaps and bounds ahead of other 3D printers on the market today.







The only parts of the mower which were not 3D printed were the motor, which was taken from an old lawn mower, the blade, the handle (including the switch), and the shafts for the wheels. Print times for the individual pieces can be seen below (colour coded to photo at right):


​
4 wheels 45 min / wheel (blue)  – 180 min
Thin top fan cover wheel (blue) – 10 min
Frame incorporating the stone guard (red) – 190 min
Top cover (yellow) – 70 min
Motor cover (gold) – 90 min
*Total print time – 9 Hours*






Fouche’s machine prints out very thick rope-like patterns from a 3 mm wide nozzle.  Unlike traditional FDM printers, this machine can be fed ABS plastic granules instead of spools of filament, saving the user a lot of extra money.   Because of the thickness of the layers, speed is greatly enhanced while resolution may take a back seat.


----------



## Drone (Feb 17, 2016)

3D printed ear and stuff


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 19, 2016)

Researchers have created the most lifelike robotic hand yet, designed to mimic the exact movements of our own hands.








Researchers Zhe Xu and Emanuel Todorov from the University of Washington in Seattle are behind the new design, which includes joints and pulleys based on biological features of the hand.
They wrote in their study that they have designed 'a biomimetic robotic hand that closely mimics its human counterpart with artificial joint capsules, crocheted ligaments and tendons, laser-cut extensor hood, and elastic pulley mechanisms.'

Previous anthropomorphic robotic hands tended to use hinges to simplify nature's design, which led to unnatural movements without human-level dexterity

'The inherent mismatch between mechanisms of these robotic hands and biomechanics of human hands essentially prevents us from using natural hand motion to directly control them,' they wrote.












http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/medical-robots/biomimetic-anthropomorphic-robot-hand


----------



## peche (Feb 20, 2016)

fuck this ... i wanna be anakin skywalker with a robotic hand...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 21, 2016)

3d printed soundwaves 

http://www.gillesazzaro.com/






http://fablabsuk.co.uk/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 6, 2016)

Robots that can walk away from a 3d printer


Researchers in the US have developed 3D-printed robots containing solid and liquid parts which only need to be connected to a motor and power supply before they can scuttle off.

By laying down all the components as it goes, the 3D printer can produce the robot's rigid support, flexible components and fluid filled channels as it builds up the layers.








Describing the one-step process in a new paper, accepted ahead of a robotics conference in Sweden next month, researchers at MIT's Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory (CSAIL) claim their method is a step towards the future of robotic production.






By laying down all the components as it goes, the 3D printer can produce the robot's rigid support, flexible components and fluid filled channels as it builds up the layers. Printhead nozzles deposit drops up to 30µm in diameter before solidifying them with UV light, skipping the liquid drops (illustrated)


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 7, 2016)

The World’s First 3D Printed Drug Is Now Selling In the US

Read more: http://wccftech.com/worlds-3d-printed-drug-selling/


----------



## Drone (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Caring1 (May 22, 2016)

The concept is there, but the centre of gravity needs work, or wheelie bars fitted.


----------



## AsRock (May 22, 2016)

I really hope they are not plastic tires i see there lmao,


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 23, 2016)

Electric motorcycle made from tiny aluminium alloy particles using a 3D printer.

European aeronautics giant Airbus unveiled the 'Light Rider ' in Germany on Friday.

 Light Rider






Manufactured by its subsidiary APWorks, a specialist in additive layer manufacturing, the motorcycle uses hollow frame parts that contain the cables and pipes.

The frame weighs just 13 pounds, about 30 percent less than conventional e-motorbikes.

APWorks chief executive Joachim Zettler said the complex, branched hollow structure wouldn't have been possible with conventional production technologies such as milling or welding.


----------



## Caring1 (May 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Electric motorcycle made from tiny aluminium alloy particles using a 3D printer


OMG that looks really dodgy, despite those chunky tyres, I wouldn't take it anywhere near off road.


----------



## AsRock (May 23, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> OMG that looks really dodgy, despite those chunky tyres, I wouldn't take it anywhere near off road.



Yeah some things just should not be plastic, well actually a lot of things lol.

Just you wait until that plastic eating mushroom spores get free lol, shit has a funny way of evolving.


----------



## Drone (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Drone (May 31, 2016)

3D-PRINTED ENGINE Vulcan 1 Launch, 05-21-2016










On-the-Fly Print: Incremental Printing While Modelling


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Last thing we need is AI programs integrated with a 3D printer, they'll probably print themselves a pair of legs and walk off.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 3, 2016)

*Thermaltake Core P1 – 3D Printed Mini ITX Chassis*





There are plenty of people printing all kinds of fun objects using 3D printers. 
If you have the right printer and know a bit about design, you can always 3D print your own PC cases. 
Take the Thermaltake Core P1 for instance. It is a 3D printed mini ITX chassis printed with PLA materials.









This video shows how this project was completed. 
The good news is Thermaltake is now offering a platform with 3D printing files for makers to come up with their own custom designs.

http://www.gadgetify.com/thermaltake-core-p1/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 3, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

I like that a lot.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 3, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I like that a lot.



Now the only thing you need is a 3D printer at home, hope you still have some space left in the kitchen at your home....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 3, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Now the only thing you need is a 3D printer at home, hope you still have some space left in the kitchen at your home....




Its got worse im (not) ashamed to say, i have added another ASUS ii extreme and ASUS P6T to the recipe. Fortunately the weather is good and my wife is happy in the garden......


If only i can get a  3d printed house extension passed by the the town planners. The historic conservation area boundary line  is at the bottom my garden so i might get a red one and see what happens.


----------



## peche (Jun 3, 2016)

i just love Tt dudes!


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 3, 2016)

peche said:


> i just love Tt dudes!



Yeah I think we all know that...


----------



## peche (Jun 3, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah I think we all know that...


i'll be starting a project i have been trying to do, Mac G5 case, so ill be posting pics with my fearless helpers!

Regards,


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 6, 2016)

Thor is a windowless drone that weighs in at 46 pounds (21 kilograms) and is less than four metres (13 feet) in length. Airbus have named the aircraft Thor - which stands for 'Test of High-tech Objectives in Reality.'








The aircraft is completely 3D-printed, except the electrical elements, which are built from a substance called polyamide.

According to the plane's chief engineer, Gunnar Haase, the plane 'flies beautifully, and is very stable.'


Both Airbus, and their rival, Boeing, are using 3D printing to make parts for some of their planes, such as the A350 and B787 Dreamliner.

















http://www.airbusgroup.com/int/en/news-media/media~item=0bf6df0d-8ce2-4d3d-a667-6d8f6cd533c7~.html


----------



## largon (Jun 10, 2016)

Looking forward to spamming this thread once my SLA printer arrives (some time 4Q16)... 
=P~


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 13, 2016)

Food Ink - The World's First 3D-Printing Restaurant ( website )


----------



## peche (Jul 14, 2016)

ill like to get a printed delid tool...


----------



## Dethroy (Jul 14, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Food Ink - The World's First 3D-Printing Restaurant ( website )


Wow, that was unexpectedly boring and unimaginative!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 22, 2016)

A Michigan 3D printing lab is recreating the fingers of a murder victim for police in a bid to try and catch his killer.









Cops hope to be able to use the 3D fingers to unlock the victim's phone which they believe holds clues to the identity of the murderer.

Professor Anil Jain, who runs the lab at the Michigan State University, has used a set of booking fingerprints the police took from the victim during an unrelated arrest, Fusion reports

With those as a blueprint, both he and his PhD student Sunpreet Arora, have been able to create 3D fingers which Michigan police can use to bypass the bio-metric lock on the dead man's smartphone.

'We don't know which finger the suspect used,' he told me by phone. 'We think it's going to be the thumb or index finger - that's what most people use - but we have all ten.'





Professor Anil Jain


----------



## Drone (Sep 4, 2016)

Dylan Blau, director and animator, shows the very foundation of the new 3Doodler PRO pen. By transitioning from a flat square to a cube, he illustrates that with the PRO pen, you literally ‘lift your imagination off the page’.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Drone said:


> Dylan Blau, director and animator, shows the very foundation of the new 3Doodler PRO pen. By transitioning from a flat square to a cube, he illustrates that with the PRO pen, you literally ‘lift your imagination off the page’.


So all that time doodling naked women wont be wasted?


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Sep 4, 2016)

Now if that would prunt dreams,!
Too much of an ask and I wont.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 7, 2017)

Apis Cor unveiled a 400-square-foot house in a town outside of Moscow, Russia that was constructed using a mobile 3D printer.

The technology printed the walls, partitions and building envelope from a concrete mix - the entire project was done in a single day and amounted to $10,134.

Apis Cor, in collaboration with PIK, a Russian developer, printed the home using a massive mobile 3D printer.

'Design of the single-story residential house is rather unusual,' Apis Cors stated in a blog post.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 20, 2017)

3d printed glass

The new technique, devised by Bastian Rapp and colleagues from the Karlsruhe Institute of Technology in Germany, could lead to the development of more sophisticated lenses and filters. 

Objects printed in 3D are normally made from polymers.

But glass makes for an excellent printing material because it has unique optical and physical properties, the researchers said.

The technique requires a fine glass powder suspended in a liquid, and a standard 3D printer. 

Fine details are usually etched onto glass with acid but now they can be 3D printed - creating tiny works of art. 






Heating the printed object in an oven heated to 1,300°C (2,300°F) burns away any excess material - leaving behind tiny glass particles which melt together.

According to the paper, which is published in Nature, the precision is only limited by the accuracy of the printer.





A microfluidic Tesla mixer cascade chip was created by the new printing technique. These structures are smooth and transparent with features as small as a few tens of micrometres


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 20, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Heating the printed object in an oven heated to 1,300°C (2,300°F) burns away any excess material



Would it not just melt down ?....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 20, 2017)

It completely melts/liquifies at approximately 1400 °C to 1600 °C depending on the composition of glass.

http://hypertextbook.com/facts/2002/SaiLee.shtml


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 3, 2017)

yummy










http://www.9news.com.au/national/2017/05/02/20/17/3d-printed-meat


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 19, 2017)

Synthetic muscle that can lift a thousand times its own weight.


The 3D-printable synthetic soft muscle doesn't need an external compressor or high voltage equipment as previous models did.

The artificial muscle can push, pull, bend and twist, as well as lift weight

A team of engineers at Columbia University says up until now no material has been capable of functioning as a soft muscle.

This is due to an inability to show the desired properties of high stress and strain.

Inspired by living organisms, team leader Professor Hod Lipson said soft material robotics hold 'great promise' for areas where robots need to contact and interact with humans, such as manufacturing and healthcare.

He said that, unlike rigid robots, soft robots can replicate natural motion, grasping and manipulation, to provide medical and other types of assistance, perform delicate tasks, or pick up soft objects.







To achieve an actuator with high strain and high stress coupled with low density, study lead author Aslan Miriyev used a silicone rubber matrix with ethanol distributed throughout in micro-bubbles. The solution combined the elastic properties and extreme volume change attributes of other material systems, while also being easy to fabricate, low cost, and made of environmentally safe materials.

After being 3D-printed into the desired shape, the artificial muscle was electrically actuated using a thin resistive wire and eight volt low-power.

It was tested in a range of robotic applications where it showed significant expansion-contraction ability.






It was capable of expansion up to 900 per cent when electrically heated to 80°C (176°F).

Via computer controls, the autonomous unit is capable of performing motion tasks in almost any design.










Nature Communications.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 8, 2017)

3D-printed 'living tattoos' 




The method uses ink made from genetically programmed living cells, which can light up in response to different stimuli.

The temporary tattoos can twist and stretch with the natural movements of the body, and could one day allow for wearables that sense potential hazards.








‘Living tattoos’ could be used to detect environmental chemicals, for example, or changes in pH and temperature, the MIT researchers explain.

Each tattoo is a transparent patch lined with bacteria cells printed in the shape of a tree, with the branches made up of cells sensitive to different chemicals or compounds.

Once exposed to the associated chemical, that branch will light up.


















http://news.mit.edu/2017/engineers-3-d-print-living-tattoo-1205


----------



## Drone (Feb 9, 2018)

New Process Allows 3-D Printing of Nanoscale Metal Structures

http://www.caltech.edu/news/new-process-allows-3-d-printing-nanoscale-metal-structures-81373


----------

